# Baby weight - where am I going wrong?!



## sunshine114

I'm getting quite down about the weight I still have from my pregnancy. It might not be a lot to some people, but it is really bothering me and I don't really know what I can do!
I was a size (UK) 10-12 pre baby, now I am a 12-14, so around a size bigger, and I have just over a stone of baby weight left (I put on just over 2 stone I think)

I'm eating well - weetabix and cup of tea for breakfast, sandwich and yoghurt for lunch (sometimes an apple too), cooked dinner - varied, not usually followed by dessert - if I have one it tends to be fruit and that's pretty much it! Ok, I have a bottle of wine a week too (spread over 3 nights I might add!) And I have a bit of chocolate a couple of times a week, but I don't gorge on it!! :blush:

I was really active before getting pregnant, but then got SPD, and still have problems with my hips now, so being too active is difficult. Add into that the fact that I work 60-70 hours a week in an extrememly stressful job, and it doesn't leave much time for exercise. That said, I am on my feet at school for the bulk of the day, chasing round like a loon. 

Anyone have a miracle cure? Or a magic wand? Does it just take ages to go? I seem to have done ok, then it just got stuck! :dohh: I'm being bridesmaid at the end of July for my best friend (who is about a size 6) along with her two other friends who are also about a size 8. I'm going to look like a whale (especially as the dress is whale blue in colour!)


----------



## MrsVenn

I'm with you here, how can eating 1 slice toast for breakfast, plain vegetables for lunch and sensible dinner, plus no treats, alcohol, snacks etc. Gym twice a week and on my feet al day mean I still haven't lost my last bit.. since Christmas, I've lost less than an ounce and just can't fathom why. I've even considered going to the GP to ask if there's something wrong with me. It just won't bloody shift!!


----------



## sunshine114

It's sooo annoying! Especially the bit around the tummy and hips that were never there before (I have always carried weight mainly on my bum and thighs, but now I seem to wobble everywhere!)


----------



## LadyRoy

I found taking out processed carbs like bread and pasta and only eating new potatoes got me off my plateau so I started losing weight again. Also if you have no time to exercise doing 20 squads 3 times a day kick started my metabolism. They also help with hip and knee issues. Check out YouTube for squat form videos. 

Good luck, I am sure you still look fab but I can understand wanting to get in your old clothes! 

:hugs:


----------



## MrsVenn

Mine's on my back, above my bum. But my bum and thighs are definitely a lot more wobbly and I have so much more cellulite. I've been VERY lucky with my stomach but my bum, dear god, it needs a town sign on it as it's got so big.


----------



## ke29

You could change the cereal to fruit and yogurt. Im doing slimming world and I wouldnt be able to eat your meal plan on that without maxing out on syns.


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Hating the baby weight - trying so hard to lose it - I am a hippo! If you find the magic wand, please can you send me some fairy dust xx


----------



## starlight2801

I've actually increased 2 sizes despite eating normally throughout my pregnancy :-( 

I can only put it down to SPD limiting my ability to exercise during pregnancy and my c section birth making me unable to really step it up after my LO was born. 

I love being a mum but I too am pretty down with my new body shape. I've gone from a size 12 to a sign 16 and I look even bigger because being short I really can't carry it off x


----------



## jojo_b

I'm not one for Atkins or anything but I kick-started my diet by cutting out carbs and drinking lots of water for a couple of weeks, then went back to just eating healthily, and that's worked for me. The detox period is hard (VERY hard!) but it definitely seems to shock your body into doing something! I'm back to pre-preg weight, and I put on over 4 stone so I've lost a lot. When I plateaued midway through, it was doing this that got me back on track x x


----------



## New Mrs W

Me too. I gained 4 stone and have lost 3 stone, but I haven't lost a pound since February. I've been eating so very little during the day and I think that's where I've been going wrong because I then go over board with my portion size at tea time. I've started having a sensible lunch like a tuna salad so I'm less hungry at tea time and I hope this helps! I've also joined the gym this week too! Fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

You thought about joining a slimming group? I joined weight watchers a few weeks ago and am really enjoying it! The group sessions really help and are motivational too. Plus you have all the online tools and food trackers, it's really simple! 

There's the diet and fitness section on BnB too, u should pop on over there and have a read of some of the ladies weight loss journey's there for idea too :flower: x


----------



## Noodles

Have a look at this hun...

https://www.caloriesperhour.com/index_burn.php

You put in your weight and you track everything that you do for 24 hours. For example:
12am-7.00 - sleep
7.00-7.10 - personal care (brushing teeth, going the loo etc)
7.10-7.20 - eating breakfast
7.20-8.00 - watching TV

For the whole day and it will tell you how many calories you are burning. You need to then figure out how many calories you are eating. You need to eat 10,000 less than you burn to lose 1lb. So by working this out (which does take a while but is worth it and you only really need to do it once) you can figure out stuff like how many extra calories you could burn walking rather than taking the car.

Also try doing stuff like walking around when you are on the phone or nt sitting down whilst your tea is cooking.


----------



## BabyJayne

I gained 4.5 stone (could have been closer to 5 as I stopped weighing myself at 39 weeks) and have just under a stone to get to my 8-week preggo weight. That's my first goal, then want to shift another 13lbs (as was slightly heavier than I like to be when I fell pregnant).
I've lost really well since Xmas - but in March I lost sod all despite being angelic with eating. For the past month I have been eating fruit for breakfast and lunch and having a healthy tea (just do this Mon-Fri and Sat Sun eat as normal...but healthy choices). It's not the healthiest I know - but it's got me losing again (about 5lbs in the last couple of weeks). 

Also - the best form of exercise I've found is skipping! This is really starting to tone me up and help the weight come off faster. Ropes are pretty cheap - and it's dead easy to do and fit in around work and/or LO. I just do half an hour in the back garden and it really is a good work out. Plus you can do it if LO is asleep in the day - although wear a good sports bra...otherwise you could end up giving the neighbours an eyeful. Apparently, 12 mins of fast skipping is similar to the effects of a 30 minute run.


----------



## WanaBaba

I'm having the same problem, i just cant seem to lose that last stone! 

Ooh thanks for the tip BabyJayne, skipping sounds like an easy, fun way to excercise, will definately try that! :)


----------



## BabyJayne

WanaBaba said:


> I'm having the same problem, i just cant seem to lose that last stone!
> 
> *Ooh thanks for the tip BabyJayne, skipping sounds like an easy, fun way to excercise, will definately try that! *

*
*

Honestly I love it. I paid about £8 for a skipping rope that times you, counts how many rotations you have done and how many calories you have burnt. I set myself little targets and records and try and beat them next time...silly but it keeps it interesting. There are also some training routines online for skipping.

And if your LO is not asleep - let them watch you. Madeline finds it hilarious
 x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh do you mind me asking where you got the rope from?


----------



## brunette&bubs

I've dropped all my pregnancy weight plus 2 pounds and still losing!
Here's how...
ZUMBA!
Enroll in a zumba class near you, it's SO MUCH FUN!
You can burn up to 800 calories per 1 hour class. :D

Once I started doing Zumba I lost about 4 lbs. in the first 2 weeks :happydance:

They also sell Zumba for Wii and Xbox.

Seriously, its so fun and a great work out.
Atleast give it a try!


----------



## BabyJayne

CottlestonPie said:


> Ooh do you mind me asking where you got the rope from?

Not at all - I got mine out of the Avon catalogue. Not sure if they still do them - but a quick scout on ebay threw a few different types up so there are plenty out there x


----------



## janeydee

two words WEIGHT WATCHERS!! I swear by it, my little boy is around the same age as your lo and i have 7lb to go until im back to my pre preggie weight i can get in just about everything i wore before.
I lost over 2.5st 1st time round for my wedding and have lost nearly 2st up to now after having alfie,
I dont go to meetings and i DONT excercise. You can do it on line (to be honest i dont even do that so...)


----------



## alparen

Pilates!!!!!! omg they are insane workouts!


----------



## chubbin

I wanted to lose a stone in 3 months before my wedding 2.5 years ago.
What I did isnt healthy or recommended, but it worked. I call it the 'heartbreak diet', cos it's how I would eat if I felt heartbroken, and that's the only time I could think of when Id actually lost weight without really trying.
Basically I ate nothing but fruit, veg or yoghurt during the day (plus tea/coffee/water), and then a reasonably light meal (e.g. scrambled eggs on toast with mushroom, or jacket potato with prawn mayo) around 5pm. I still drank alcohol too, about the same as you (maybe a bit more ;)).
In 3 months I dropped from 10 stone 4 to 9 stone (Im 5'6''), and actually found it quite easy after the first couple of days.
Like I say, its not healthy - in fact it's like a variation of the Slimfast diet really. But it worked for me....
HTH :) xx


----------



## hellohefalump

I'm 15 months on, and so far I've lost 13kg. I still have 12 kg left to lose and it's getting me down aswell.:hugs:

I had an eating disorder when I was younger, and one of the most important things that helped me feel better about myself was knowing that weight is not the most important thing in life. There are plenty of fat people who are happy, and plenty of thin people who are unhappy. What you weigh/how you look does not define you as a person and certainly shouldn't be considered when you're defining your identity.


----------



## sunshine114

Thanks for all the replies. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one with the last few pounds stuck on like glue!!

I'm not keen on doing anything too 'radical', as I work full time and I have to keep my energy up. I'm up at 6, left for work at 7.30, work solidly until I leave school at 4 ish, have tea at 4.30 before DH goes to work, then it's tea bath bed with LO, and then work again at home from about 7pm (should be working now!) until 9/9.30, when I shower and go to bed! Exhausting!

I like the idea of skipping though if my hips were feeling ok, and will check out the you tube videos for the squads. Portion sizes could be looked at too... Hmmm, lots to think about. But at least I'm not alone!!


----------



## jojo_b

Hey we have the same routine! I'm a teacher too :)


----------



## grover

Hi,

It was the same with me. I was a size 8 before LO was born and i only put on about 2 stone during pregnancy (mainly due to people turning up to my house with cakes in the last few months - grrrr!!). 

I am stuck on losing 5/6 pounds to get back to my pre=preg size and am determined to do it. I am doing the Jillian Michales 30 day shred - its only 20 mins of exercise and i can fit that in most days. Determined to get back to my normal size before going back to work in July as really dont want to buy new clothes!!


----------



## 1308emma

Ive just about managed to shift my baby weight.. main changes i made was to stop eating bread, cook with fry light spray instead of oils, snack on fruit (never eat as smoothies as the sugars are digested differently and become nayght - according to slimming world anyway)

Stopping adding cheese on top of everything (spag bols etc) Using sweetner instead of sugar... 

I would reccomend going to a slimming class, mine has a lot of mums in it in a similar situation which really helps the old will power and i've met some lovely friends! 

Hope this helps xxx


----------



## sunshine114

jojo_b said:


> Hey we have the same routine! I'm a teacher too :)

It's a full on job to do with a LO! I am becoming an expert at juggling! :juggle:

Are you primary or secondary?


----------



## sunshine114

1308emma said:


> Ive just about managed to shift my baby weight.. main changes i made was to stop eating bread, cook with fry light spray instead of oils, snack on fruit (never eat as smoothies as the sugars are digested differently and become nayght - according to slimming world anyway)
> 
> Stopping adding cheese on top of everything (spag bols etc) Using sweetner instead of sugar...
> 
> I would reccomend going to a slimming class, mine has a lot of mums in it in a similar situation which really helps the old will power and i've met some lovely friends!
> 
> Hope this helps xxx

I looooove cheese... :blush: The bread thing does seem to be a common piece of advice. I have wholemeal for my sandwich, but maybe I could think of something else to have for lunch instead...


----------



## Gemz01

Zumba classes are suppose to be good but I have never been to one so cant comment... dancing is a fun way to lose weight.


----------



## WanaBaba

BabyJayne said:


> CottlestonPie said:
> 
> 
> Ooh do you mind me asking where you got the rope from?
> 
> Not at all - I got mine out of the Avon catalogue. Not sure if they still do them - but a quick scout on ebay threw a few different types up so there are plenty out there xClick to expand...

I have the same ones! I havnt actually used them yet....:blush: but i am going to! lol. xx


----------



## Gen79

The only way to lose weight is to burn more calories than you consume. If you want to know that what you are doing is working but not too fast, the best way to do it is to count calories. Otherwise its just a shot in the dark. Weight watchers is a good alternative to this as they figure more than calories into it.

Be careful just adding exercise; the body is very good at tricking you into giving it more calories when you burn more. Thats why knowing the actual figures are a big help.


----------

